# damaged combat boots



## Manimal (15 Dec 2005)

when i got my boots, i noticed that the texture was pealing off the one boot. flaking off to be exact.
when polishing the boots some of it would rub off. in places the boots will not shine when polished in those places. (on the toe, it shines all around but not in one area on one boot)

the other problem is i have some marks on the boots, one is a swallow scratch, and some other scuff marks. in those places the boots will not shine, i have put a few layers of polish over those areas with no change.

and suggestions


----------



## NavalGent (15 Dec 2005)

Combat boots needn't be brought to a high shine. Just apply polish to the uppers with your brush to blacken them, which will give them a slight sheen. Since they are work boots, scuffs and scratches happen, and shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Manimal (15 Dec 2005)

thank you.
our 2IC showed us his boots as an example, and from the distance i was at, i did not see any scuffs etc on his.
thanks again!


----------



## Daidalous (18 Dec 2005)

Most likely cause he/she has acquired a 3rd pair, which he/she has brought to a high shine so they can worn only in Garrison.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Dec 2005)

You get two pair of Combat boots. The instructions are on the tag attached. Your boots are to be blackend, not spit shone. Brush the polish on, let it sit a couple of minutes, buff it off with a brush. That's it in a nutshell. Do a "search" on boots, if you feel the need to exceed the dress regs.


----------

